# Interes en usar los parchos de kernel e-mission?

## Kensai

Bueno yo uso el parcho de Kernel llamado e-mission es creado con rendimiento y rapidez en mente. Hago esta encuesta para ver si ustedes estan interesados en que esos parchos sean presentados a la comunidad hispana y se les de soporte en caso que tengan una pregunta o ocurra algun error mientras los estan usando.

Yo estoy usando estos parches y me funcionan de maravilla, muy estables y la mejor rapidez que he tenido en un kernel. Son basados en los parchos de Gentoo, Lockless Pagecache y Con Kolivas. Interesados por farvor comenten.

----------

## bobwhoops

Gracias, he estado interesado en estos parchos por un rato.

----------

## YosWinK

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> Bueno yo uso el parcho de Kernel llamado e-mission es creado con rendimiento y rapidez en mente. Hago esta encuesta para ver si ustedes estan interesados en que esos parchos sean presentados a la comunidad hispana y se les de soporte en caso que tengan una pregunta o ocurra algun error mientras los estan usando.

 

Solamente recordar que si estás utilizando ese patchset, no soportado por Gentoo, debes evitar el informe de errores de manera oficial hasta que lo hayas vuelto a probar con un kernel soportado y compruebes que se repite.

De manera personal, me parece que salirse de los kernels que recomienda una distribución debe quedar para aquellos que sepan exactamente a que están jugando, kernel developers, etc. 

P.D: Como curiosidad, a la búsqueda de "rendimiento y rapidez" desenfrenada hace tiempo que se la conoce en Gentoo como "r1c1ng" y ha dado bastantes problemas en muchas aplicaciones.

----------

## ekz

El otro día viendo tu firma me llamó la atención el kernel e-mission..asi que busqué un poco y leí que hay varios parches para el kernel, cada uno con distintas mejoras...también leí que hay que aplicarlos en kernels vanilla...

Podrías agregar mas información acerca de este parche, así como beneficios, riesgos, etc., porque como yo hay muchos interesados...  :Wink: 

----------

## maximan

No he probado los e-mission, pero si los NO y los beyond (antes el archCK) y son realmentes buenos, ahora estoy usando el NO desde que salio y me ha gustado mas que elos beyond, sobresale muchoo la velocidad del booteo.

Que ventajas le ves al e-mission, porque con tantos parches que dicen tener rendimiento y rapidez al final pruebo y no le encuentro diferencias a ninguno con respecto al otro.

Maxi

----------

## Kensai

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> El otro día viendo tu firma me llamó la atención el kernel e-mission..asi que busqué un poco y leí que hay varios parches para el kernel, cada uno con distintas mejoras...también leí que hay que aplicarlos en kernels vanilla...
> 
> Podrías agregar mas información acerca de este parche, así como beneficios, riesgos, etc., porque como yo hay muchos interesados... 

 

Bueno beneficios aunque te sales de lo que comunmente es estable pues tienen diferentes partches de rapidez y cosas que no han entrado en el vanilla kernel como el swap prefetch que hace mejor el sistema a los jugadores de Linux, y la capacidad de escoger la cantidad de memoria de tu RAM como 1GB, 2GB, 3GB y no utilizar la unica opcion que tiene el vanilla que es 4GB. Riesgos son que en alguna ocacion no funcionen con un hardware de tu PC los cuales son casos raros que pasen. O que no arranque la maquina con ese Kernel lo cual nunca me ha pasado pero para eso siempre se deja el kernel anterior disponible.

 *maximan wrote:*   

> No he probado los e-mission, pero si los NO y los beyond (antes el archCK) y son realmentes buenos, ahora estoy usando el NO desde que salio y me ha gustado mas que elos beyond, sobresale muchoo la velocidad del booteo.
> 
> Que ventajas le ves al e-mission, porque con tantos parches que dicen tener rendimiento y rapidez al final pruebo y no le encuentro diferencias a ninguno con respecto al otro.
> 
> Maxi

 

Bueno NO y emission son bastante apegados y pueden llamarse proyectos primos ya que el creador de NO comparte con el creador de emission. Pero para mi el mayor beneficio es que emission es mas estable que NO. Pero no te puedo decir nada mas ya que son muy parecidos.

De todas manera estoy viendo a unos pocos interesados y creo que debo darme la tarea y brindar el soporte aca en este idioma para ellos.  :Wink: 

----------

## abasme

-yo si estoy interesado y me gustaria saber donde los puedo conseguir para probarlos

----------

## Kensai

 *abasme wrote:*   

> -yo si estoy interesado y me gustaria saber donde los puedo conseguir para probarlos

 

Ya pronto hare todas las traducciones asi que esperenlo pronto!!!!!!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ekz

Yo también lo probaré

pero tengo una duda: si utilizo un kernel vanilla parcheado con e-mission, es necesario agregar los parches que trae por defecto el kernel de gentoo (asi como para gensplash, etc) ???

o se puede parchear un kernel de gentoo directamente???

----------

## Kensai

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> Yo también lo probaré
> 
> pero tengo una duda: si utilizo un kernel vanilla parcheado con e-mission, es necesario agregar los parches que trae por defecto el kernel de gentoo (asi como para gensplash, etc) ???
> 
> o se puede parchear un kernel de gentoo directamente???

 

E-MIssion incluye los parches de Gentoo, Lockless Pagecache y CK. asi que esta todo lo que necesitas y mucho mas.

Otra cosa es que estos kernel se pueden generar via genkernel si gustan.  :Wink:  Prefiero manual siempre, pero hay opciones.  :Very Happy: 

Pienso lanzar el primer e-mission aqui con soporte en espanol pronto cuando vipernicus lanze el emission4 ya que quiero que todo salga bien.  :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

¿Entonces se nota realmente la diferencia? ¿Alguien ha medido tiempos? ¿Existe alguna comparación hecha entre los vanilla y los emission? Si existe poned por aquí el link  :Wink: 

----------

## Kensai

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> ¿Entonces se nota realmente la diferencia? ¿Alguien ha medido tiempos? ¿Existe alguna comparación hecha entre los vanilla y los emission? Si existe poned por aquí el link 

 

Lamentablemente no se ha hecho prueba mas que la experencia propia de muchos de nosotros. Pero si pruebas lo comprobaras por ti mismo.  :Wink: 

Por lo menos he escuchado usuarios que han dicho que transcode funciona 2 veces mas rapido con este kernel.  :Cool: 

----------

## Kensai

La oferta sigue en pie, ahora mismo se esta trabajando para un mejor lanzamiento en emission5 personalmente emission4 no fue un exito ya que hubo muchos cambios que lo hizo inestable pero esto llevara a un mejor emission5. Ademas personalmente me he movido a FreeBSD, ya que en mi opinion es mejor, mas estable, seguro y menos problematico que Linux. Pero pronto voy a estar realizando una instalacion de gentoo para no alejarme completamente del ambiente Linux.  :Wink: 

----------

## jmp_

Los parches kolivas (ck, http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/) no se supone que buscan lo mismo que esos parches ?

En cualquier caso, y sin haberme informado sobre la propuesta que haces, es importante saber quien es el autor de los parches del Kernel ya que se trata de una pieza delicada que debe ser robusta y muy probada, el kernel en lo que a scheduling y performance se requiere, es un tema más complicado de lo que pueda parecer e interacciona con muchisimas cosas del sistema.

un saludo.

----------

## Kensai

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Los parches kolivas (ck, http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/) no se supone que buscan lo mismo que esos parches ?
> 
> En cualquier caso, y sin haberme informado sobre la propuesta que haces, es importante saber quien es el autor de los parches del Kernel ya que se trata de una pieza delicada que debe ser robusta y muy probada, el kernel en lo que a scheduling y performance se requiere, es un tema más complicado de lo que pueda parecer e interacciona con muchisimas cosas del sistema.
> 
> un saludo.

 

Siempre he tenido la misma cautela y preocupacion que tu. Haz una busqueda en el foro a vipernicus el es el que hace este parche. Y los parches de Con Kolivas so la atraccion especial de emission junto con otros.  :Wink: 

----------

## abasme

Buscando al autor de emission como dice Kensai encontre este post en ingles del autor de los parches dando indicaciones de como instalarlos y de donde bajarlos.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-478687-highlight-.html

Esto lo pruebas bajo tu riesgo

----------

## Kensai

My bien, los que entienden ingles dejense llevar por esa guia eso es lo que yo quiero traducir.

----------

## ekz

Ok ok...lo hice...  :Very Happy:  uf!, después de varios intentos eso si...ya que el kernel no compilaba bien, asi que lo configuré con las mismas opciones de mi kernel anterior y resultó..

Bueno esta es la primera vez que inicio con mi nuevo kernel, asi que aún no puedo decirles si va más rápido o no..., pero con certeza les puedo decir que inicia mucho más rápido que antes  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kensai

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> Ok ok...lo hice...  uf!, después de varios intentos eso si...ya que el kernel no compilaba bien, asi que lo configuré con las mismas opciones de mi kernel anterior y resultó..
> 
> Bueno esta es la primera vez que inicio con mi nuevo kernel, asi que aún no puedo decirles si va más rápido o no..., pero con certeza les puedo decir que inicia mucho más rápido que antes  

 

Espero que te vaya bien. Y por favor reporta tu experiencia para que beneficies a otros.  :Wink: 

----------

## abasme

Yo lo he instalado y el unico problema que he encontrado es el soporte de ntfs y vfat no deja cargar los modulos a pesar de que estan compilado spero por todo lo demas ha andado bien.

----------

## ekz

Yo también tengo el mismo problema con el módulo ntfs...,pero supongo que al dejarlo [*] se solucionará...o no?

----------

## abasme

ni idea prque no me gusta mucho cargar la imagen del kernel osea  que me quede muy grande   :Wink: 

es un gusto personal y como pronto dejare de necesitar ese driver no hay problema, pero supongo que es muy seguro que eso sea compuesto en la proxima version

----------

## Kensai

Emission 4 y 5 han sido lanzados. Advertencia el 4 parece trabajar bien pero el 5 al parecer da problemas dependiendo la version de glibc que tengas en tu sistema. Si estas usando gentoo testing puede que no trabaje. Los que quieran ir a la segura usen emission 3. Bueno que disfruten y sigan reportando aqui lo sucedido.  :Cool: 

Para los que tuvieron problemas con ntfs y vfat les recomiendo usen emission 4 o 5 a ver si ya ha sido arreglado. De todas maneras hablare con vipernicus a ver que puede ser el problema.  :Wink: 

En notas no importantes cambie el FreeBSD por CRUX el cual es muy parecido a FreeBSD usando el sistema de ports pero es Linux y puedo seguir ayudando a probar el kernel emission.

----------

## Kensai

Por ahora el ultimo estable es emission3 asi que porfavor usen esa version cualquier problema con la misma sera arreglado en emission6 todavia estoy esperando a un buen lanzamiento para traducirlo a este lenguaje castellano. Espero que los que han usado emission hasta ahora les vaya bien. Reporten.  :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

 *abasme wrote:*   

> Yo lo he instalado y el unico problema que he encontrado es el soporte de ntfs y vfat no deja cargar los modulos a pesar de que estan compilado pero por todo lo demas ha andado bien.

 

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> Yo también tengo el mismo problema con el módulo ntfs...,pero supongo que al dejarlo [*] se solucionará...o no?

 

Bueno, nuca probé si al dejarlo [*] se solucionaba, ya que compilar oootra vez el kernel (de las miles que lo he hecho en gentoo)...quería descansar un poco   :Very Happy:  , pero hallé una solución mejor, el driver ntfs-3g, da lo mismo el soporte ntfs del kernel, al emergerlo instala un módulo y listo: HOWTO

PD: sobre el rendimiento del kernel emission 3, como dije antes, se nota mucho (la rapidez) en el inicio del sistema (el momento en que detecta discos, puertos, unidades con udev, etc.), pero en el uso diario no noté una gran diferencia con mi anterior kernel gentoo, bueno yo no uso mi gentoo en trabajos pesados, como edición de vídeo, juegos 3D y esas cosas, talvez por eso no noté mayor cambio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kensai

-ekz3me- la diferencia en el trabajo dia a dia con Gentoo es cuando tienes las computadora prendida por muchas horas este Kernel es mucho mejor en seguir funcionando casi como acabada de prender durante mucho mas tiempo que uno normal. Bueno emission6 esta por ser lanzado y va a ser una version tan buena y estable como emission3.

----------

